# Where can I find a tall spoiler?



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I need something that clears the doesn't obstruct my rear-view mirror and has functionality as well.

I plan on tracking it at Laguna Seca and other tracks next summer.

But even for street use I could use some downforce since my rear tires have spun at freeway speeds on a cold night.

This is what I have in mind:


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Also, this might be a good bait for those "other" domestic guys that want to "teach" a lesson to people having more "downforce than HP ratio".


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

The funny thing is that all of those only have around 400 h.p. to the ground LOL, srsly though contack pratt & miller or TRG(The Racer's Group)


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm going to guess that u like the orange one........


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

batmans said:


> I'm going to guess that u like the orange one........


NO comment


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You don't need it to track you car. The cars pictured do 90+mph through the corners. If you don't have extream suspension under your car then that spoiler is not going to help you, you'll spend most of your time off roading. Get some serious suspension and tires under your car to make it handle.

Let me take some of that back. First go out and enjoy the road course with you car as is. The go from there. You really don't need serious suspension mods to enjoy the track, trust me.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

He has a point but I'm sure bat can do 100+ through corners anyway...... TO PEDDERS!!!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

GM4life said:


> You don't need it to track you car. The cars pictured do 90+mph through the corners. If you don't have extream suspension under your car then that spoiler is not going to help you, you'll spend most of your time off roading. Get some serious suspension and tires under your car to make it handle.
> 
> Let me take some of that back. First go out and enjoy the road course with you car as is. The go from there. You really don't need serious suspension mods to enjoy the track, trust me.


I've got Koni adjustables with King Springs and Addco swya bars and poly urethane bushings.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm sure the ornange one is just a universal spoiler that is adjustable. Figure out what size you want and buy.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Buy it from J.C. Wingly.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> I've got Koni adjustables with King Springs and Addco swya bars and poly urethane bushings.


Thats good, go out to the track. You have to worry about mechanical grip first. You will not reach the speed nessary for a spoiler in the corners. You'll have smaller less powerfull cars without wings passing you up. You will not need it for high speed stability our cars expecally ones with suspension mods are plenty stable at 130-145mph. If you get to the point where you need a spoiler then you'll need the splitter, canards to keep the whole car stable. Get good brake pads and brake fluid.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

pads and brakes lines have been upgraded too.........


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

batmans said:


> pads and brakes lines have been upgraded too.........


Cool, take some extra brake pads and brake fluid so you can bleed your brakes at the track.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> Thats good, go out to the track. You have to worry about mechanical grip first. You will not reach the speed nessary for a spoiler in the corners. You'll have smaller less powerfull cars without wings passing you up. You will not need it for high speed stability our cars expecally ones with suspension mods are plenty stable at 130-145mph. If you get to the point where you need a spoiler then you'll need the splitter, canards to keep the whole car stable. Get good brake pads and brake fluid.


+1. if visibility is a problem take it off and fill the holes or lower the back end a little.


----------

